# Red.Dead.Redemption.Undead.Nightmare.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Red.Dead.Redemption.Undead.Nightmare.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE*
Should be region free.

This is the much anticipated DLC for red dead redemption. Much like the GTA4 DLC- lost and damned, ballad of gay tony double pack this is a standalone game/disc.
Amazon blurb
Across the vast Western frontier, a plague is spreading

When former outlaw John Marston wakes up at his farmhouse, he finds a world gone insane: overnight, deranged hordes have overrun the towns and outposts of the American frontier. In a desperate attempt to save his family, Marston must traverse a world torn apart by chaos and disorder, using every skill he has to survive long enough to find a cure.

Undead Nightmare combines a terrifying single player campaign as well as the full suite of amazing multiplayer content for one of the biggest games of the year: Red Dead Redemption. Undead Nightmare is a standalone game that does not require a copy of Red Dead Redemption to be played.

Single-Player

* Take on a brand new, undead-riddled, single-player adventure
* Experience completely new gameplay mechanics, weapons, and world design
* Battle against four different Zombie classes with detailed character design
* Encounter Graveyard action areas as well as Undead and Mythical animals
* Find New Collectible Outfits and Challenges to complete
* 7+ hours of single-player gameplay

Multiplayer

* Join Friends across the Dying and Undead West in exciting Co-Op missions and Competitive Modes
* Attack and defend in Stronghold Mode, or claim territory in Land Grab
* School your friends in Poker, Liar’s Dice and Horse Racing
* Annihilate your enemies with the deadly Tomahawk and Explosive Rifle
* Play online as iconic characters from Red Dead Revolver or as the legends from Red Dead Redemption.
* 15+ hours of multiplayer gameplay

*Boxart*






*Video (game intro and gameplay)*




Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+------\\--.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\---- - .ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ::..ÂÂÂÂÂÂ :\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|'ÂÂ'.ÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`.\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ: f3!cRO.\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ _____ _ _ÂÂ__ _ ______ _.\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ .ÂÂ__ÂÂ_ _ _________ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ______/ÂÂ /____ÂÂÂÂ _ __\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ __\ ____\ÂÂ \ __________
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _\ÂÂ| /___/ _ÂÂ| ___\ÂÂÂÂ|\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|\|ÂÂ |\ÂÂ \ÂÂ |-/ÂÂ /_
ÂÂÂÂ= ===/ÂÂ | /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ| \ÂÂ \ÂÂ |_\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ | \ÂÂ | \ÂÂ \ÂÂ|/___/ \=== =
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ //____|/_____/___|/____| __|ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -'ÂÂ\__|_/___/__|_______\\
_ÂÂÂÂ_ ____________ _ÂÂ__ ___________\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ __________________ _ÂÂÂÂ_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂ______/ÂÂ /_________ ___\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ __\ _____________
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/__\ÂÂ| /___/__/ |ÂÂ | \____\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|\|ÂÂÂÂ |-/ÂÂ /_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ= ===/ÂÂ |\_|________ÂÂ|ÂÂ | .'ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ | \ÂÂÂÂ |/___/ \=== =
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //____|____\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ :___| |_____|\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -'ÂÂ\____|_______\\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ ____________ \___ __ . _ ____ _ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ_ __________ _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 'ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \`
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \\.CLANDESTiNE.ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \`.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂ '.__.|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ``::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ ` - ---\\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`--\\------+ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .



Red.Dead.Redemption.Undead.Nightmare.XBOX360-CLANDESTiNE

CONSOLE :: XBOX360
FORMATÂÂ:: DVD
REGiONÂÂ:: RF
URLÂÂÂÂ :: http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/080/080427.html
STREETÂÂ:: October 27, 2010
GENREÂÂ :: Action Adventure 
LANGÂÂÂÂ:: English
SiZEÂÂÂÂ:: 69 x 100 MB

Includes all DLC on disc!
```


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 25, 2010)

ap2.5 ? - nothing in NFO.


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 25, 2010)

i have it on good authority that as a stand alone part to the game it's amazing


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2010)

No idea Maz7006, the ABGX360 will be able to tell you though (as might the new xextool if you want to go that in depth).


----------

